# 10 gallon tank



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

I am setting up a 10 gallon shelly tank and wanted to no if neolamp meleagris is a good choice


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've never had that species, but I've had occies which are pretty similar to meleagris, I believe, and I don't think a 10g is large enough. My occies were just plain mean. I had a 20g long with 9 occies and they kept killing each other off. I had 40+ shells and rock to break sight lines so I'm not sure.

I'd say no, but that's just me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not in my opinion.

I would recommend either a pair of L. brevis or trio of L. multifasctiatus.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

you should consider upgrading to a 15G. same as a 20G but without the height. shellies dont really use the height.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks are there any good places to get some?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

get some of what?
the brevis? multies? meleagris? or the tank?


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

The brevis :lol:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Try .... The LFS nearest to you, the links on this site, or the trading post. 
I have about 50 or so Sunspot Brevis fry, if you'd like some, you're welcome to them.
Pick up only though


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

That is a very far drive


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

:thumb: Thanks i will keep looking at my lfs


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

lol, LFS are usually really expensive :x 
try local breeders or look for a fish club near you


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, I say multis. I have 5 or 6 small, breeding adults in a 10 and they never fight. You need to keep up on water changes with that many though. The only time they fight is when I move the shells around and they have to reinstate their territory.


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

By the way, you could get some shipped, Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish has quite a selection of shellies.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont really like getting fish online


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well you need to compromise somewhere lol, you dont want to drive to get fish, or buy them online 

You could always ask your local LFS, if their supplier deals with shellies, or knows a local breeder. My LFS was able to supply my shellies from a local breeder so its worth a try. opcorn:


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Whatwas the guy eating popcorn at the end symbolizing? :roll:

Yeah, you usually dont see shellies at LFS, althugh mine has the once in a while. Use trading post here to find someone. If that doesn't work, try a local aquarium society.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

I just found a place that might have them


----------



## mielkeal (Mar 3, 2006)

I had 2 pairs of n. meleagris in a 10 gallon at one time. They bred regularly and without any problems. I gave them to a friend sadly because I wish I still had them but that was a few years ago. I havnt seen any as nice as they were since. I got them from a LFS that I think got them from a large breeder.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

mielkeal said:


> I had 2 pairs of n. meleagris in a 10 gallon at one time. They bred regularly and without any problems. I gave them to a friend sadly because I wish I still had them but that was a few years ago. I havnt seen any as nice as they were since. I got them from a LFS that I think got them from a large breeder.


 2 pairs or 1 male and 1 female?


----------



## mielkeal (Mar 3, 2006)

2 pairs


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

So have you got thm yet?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

stingrayness said:


> I dont really like getting fish online


I have purchased all of my fish online (WC & F1 Frontosa, WC brevis, comps & cyps) and have had GREAT success. The key is to start talking with breeders (over the phone) and find somebody that you are comfortable with (talk with several). Personal references from people you trust are plus too. Find a small group of breeders/importers that you trust and work with them and if they don't have what you are looking for, ask them to refer you.

I now sell fish "online" and have enjoyed doing so, so far. All my F1 frontosa fry are spoken for. I just got some WC comps, brevis & cyps. Got cyp fry already but no brevis fry yet :wink:

Good luck on your quest and please post pics :thumb:


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

I found a good LFS that I am going to check out today. And I saw another fish that I really liked to. It is a zebra spiny eel. I am comparing which one I like and so far I like the L.meleagris better.
So if my LFS does not have the meleagris I will look online line or maybe get the zebra spiny eel.Thanks for all of your help I really appreciate it.  (I dont know how to post pics :-? )


----------



## mielkeal (Mar 3, 2006)

Hot cichlids is listed in the links section on this website. I think they are in Chattsworth, CA and they have meleagris listed.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

stingrayness - just sent you a PM.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

The one about Julies fish?


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks I just emailed her


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont know though I cant make up my mind between the eel or the cichlid :-? very hard choice for me


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

mielkeal said:


> I had 2 pairs of n. meleagris in a 10 gallon at one time. They bred regularly and without any problems. I gave them to a friend sadly because I wish I still had them but that was a few years ago. I havnt seen any as nice as they were since. I got them from a LFS that I think got them from a large breeder.


 where was the LFS?or if you know the larger breeder?


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure the eel is going to work in a 10g tank. It will get too big.

Take a look at this http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... cle_id=382


----------



## stingrayness (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I was looking for zebra spiny eels and was told on MFK that 3 zebra spiny eels would be fine if I have good filtration.But right now I am leaning towards getting a pair of L. meleagris. Ill see what happens.
[/img]


----------

